# Used Bakery Equipment



## devildog (Oct 14, 2006)

Good morning all. I hope you can help me.
There is a bakery for sale in my area and they are looking to sell the equipment. I don't have model numbers or know the ages of the items on this list so I know it's hard to get an acurate idea of what the true value of the items are.
I'm hoping SOMEONE here can go over this list and see if the prices seem fair for used equipment.

True Deli Case
2400
True 54" Refrigerator

1900
Vulcan Gas Convection Oven

2000
3 Bay Stainless Sink

1000
Stainless Hand Wash Sink

125
Stainless Work Table w/drawers & shelves (6x5)

1500
(2) 6' Stainless Work Tables (1 shelf)

600
20 qt. Hobart Mixer & Stainless Stand

1500
Rolling Rack

80
(5) Metro Shelving Systems ($150/per)

750
Mop Sink

100
Flour & Sugar Bins

150
Microwave Oven & Stand

100
Cash Register & Supplies

125
Standard 5' Freezer

200
Assorted Utensils

400
Assorted Baking Sheets (full & ½ size), Assorted Size and Shape: Cake Pans, Spring Form Pans, Pie Tins, Tarts Shells, Muffin Tins, Madeleine Pans, Brioche Pans, Frying Pans, Stock Pots, Sauce Pans & more

500
Assorted Shapes & Sized: Boxes, Pastry Rounds, Doilies, Bags, Plastic Bags, Carry-Out Containers, Trays, Lids, Plastic Gloves, Wax Paper & more

400
(2) Bistro Tables & (4) Chairs

150
Commercial Thermal Bag Sealer

80
Client List and Recipes

1000

$15060


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Recently I've seen 20 Qt. Hobart mixers go for around $400 on EBAY. Check there for prices.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Devildog,
It appears that this is a whole little set up. Are you thinking of purchasing this set up and moving it somewhere? Are you planning on purchasing and staying in that location? Are you buying the business?
Sorry for all the questions, but they have a lot of impact to your question.
Don't hesitate to PM me. I have consulted on a few small operations from the ground up that have been sucessful.
pan
If there is a limit on time, The total price is about the top of the spectrum for used equipment.
If your purchasing the business, it's not a bad price depending on the books.
If your purchasing and moving, then it's probably not a good deal with delivery, etc.
If your planning to resell the ecquipment then I would say, no deal.
All this, keeping in mind, the banks, lenders, etc. will usually give no value to used equipment..
You can't always look at the seperate prices for things. Take the flour bins, new plastic ones are over $200. each.


----------



## devildog (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks!
I'm looking to take over the current lease on this business and purchase the existing equipment so I can just "slide" in and make it my own. Sort of. I'll be changing the name and the products to make it my own and create the dream bakery I've always wanted to have.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If you have the time, look up your local restaurant supply stores and visit them. There is a chance you will see the same items and you can easily price them at retail.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

DevilDog,
If this is your first time at ownership, I'm serious, use me. I bet that I have made most of the common and hidden mistakes. 
pan
email
[email protected]
paninicakes.com


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I dunno but some of these prices seem high for used equipment unless it is in really good condition.

Jock


----------

